# How to build a TBH



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

I have put up a set of photos showing how I build my TBHs. No captions yet, but pictures should be fairly self-explanatory.

I am in the last stages of publishing a TBH beekeeping book. It will be available soon as a downloadable PDF at modest cost. If people don't mind me advertising just a little  I will post here when it is ready.

Meanwhile:

http://www.biobees.com/images/build_top_bar_hive/


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Good job with the step by step pictures. What is the plastic screen you are using in the bottom? I would like to set one up, but I am thinking about putting together an OB hive first.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Ah, you just reminded me - I wanted to put a note in the book about modding it as an observation hive - thanks!

Actually, my first TBH had a window in it - that's how I could see that they had welded every single comb to both (vertical) sides!

The plastic mesh came from our farm supplies shop - it is a little on the coarse side - maybe 6 holes to the inch (my workshop is 3 miles away, so I'm not going out to measure it now!). It is pretty tough, though - just plastic, no wire inside.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice pictorial! And a snappy looking hive too.

Keith


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

buckbee said:


> The plastic mesh came from our farm supplies shop - it is a little on the coarse side - maybe 6 holes to the inch (my workshop is 3 miles away, so I'm not going out to measure it now!). It is pretty tough, though - just plastic, no wire inside.


I don't think anybody here in the USA will be able to get that here. No matter as hardware cloth works just fine. What is it sold for there?


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

To be honest, I have no idea what it is 'meant' to be for - but it makes pretty good SBBs!


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

I have added captions to the pics - hope that helps. My ebook should be ready to go by the end of next week, with all the background and supporting info.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Hi Guys,

Neat hive! Thanks for the pictures.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Great step by step pictures. What size are the top bars? Do you cut a notch out of the center and melt some wax into them?

What size holes did you drill? The cork is standard from any wine making shop?

Thanks!


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

*top bar beekeeping*

My top bars are 17" long, as this is the standard TB length in the UK for our National hive - I built a transitional straight-sided Tanzanian-style hive so I could persuade framed bees onto top bars.

Entrance holes are 1" diameter, which fits champagne corks - ideal because their shape makes for easy removal. In England we have a tradition of 'country wine' making, which involves all sorts of fruit and flower ingredients (we don't grow really good wine grapes yet) and getting hold of the large, tapered corks that fit 1 gallon jars is pretty easy. I don't know if it is so easy there, but I seem to remember Californian 'champagne' (how the French would hate me saying that...) being pretty good, so you must have some of those knobbly corks, no?

Failing all else, wooden plugs aren't too hard to whittle!


----------



## Limey (Feb 10, 2007)

Hey Buckbee.. I have not made wine since I left England. Me and my dad used to make it from everything.. We even made a Sunday dinner mix once, potatoes peelings, carrots etc.. Can't remember ever using grapes, only elderberry, blackberry, rhubarb etc.


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm lucky in that I have my bees in the middle of an organic farm, with acres of soft fruit that I can help myself to in summer. Organic thornless loganberries make GREAT wine!


----------

